# The Lost Thread



## Corvis (Dec 9, 2005)

Because of the "Is TV an Artistic Medium" thread in the Green Dragon and the discussion brought up in it about the television show _Lost_ I decided to make this thread. _Lost_ has been going on for one and a half years now as it's gaining some real buzz. It's fan base is increasing with every episode and it has already won two emmys (including best drama). It's exciting, funny, drama filled, and full of suspense. So if people wish to talk about the show, new episodes, past episode, or things happening with the actors then feel free to post here. I will also post things daily as well.

******SPOILERS*****SPOILERS*****SPOILERS*****SPOILERS*****SPOILERS*****SPOILERS*****SPOILERS*****SPOILERS*****SPOILERS*****SPOILERS****


----------



## Corvis (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm posting a reply to this post here because I didn't want to stray away from the topic on the other thread, so this was originally posted by Hammersmith in the "Is TV an Artistic Medium" thread:

_"I'm afraid that Lost has all the characteristics of a soap opera. The line between drama and soap is very thin anyway, so call it a drama if it makes you feel better. A shiny gold rouble to anyone who can prove that Lost isn't a soap."_​ 
Well, for one thing I've never seen a huge airplane come crashing down onto a deserted island in a soap opera before. And I've never seen Soap Opera's touch on such issues as the Gulf War in the early 90's or on heroin addiction. I mean they play _Lost_ during prime time television because it's a show that appeals to all audiences (men, women, children) where soaps don't.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 10, 2005)

You've evidently never seen a soap from England my friend. Emmerdale (previously Emmerdale Farm) had a plane crash in a Welsh village 

Anyway, while soaps do feature 'introspective' looks at drugs, politics, family, sexuality, money, betrayal and the like, it's more the actual format of the show in how the plots are carried out that tells me it should be categorised as a soap.

Anyway, just thought I'd throw in that clarification. I'm not a huge fan of soaps or of Lost, so I'll leave you with that and bow out gracefully. And the remark was in no way meant to be hurtful, derisive, derogatory, debilitating or otherwise contrary. It was intended as the written equivalent of shrugging my shoulders. No hard feelings?


----------



## Talierin (Dec 10, 2005)

Lost is not a soap. Soaps are filmed way differently, with bad soundstaging, bleh music, etc. Lost is more of a weird action adventure suspense drama crossover than it is soap opera. Everything is happening for a reason on that show, unlike soaps where the whole point is to just throw every character into as crazy a situation as possible without much thought into it.

I've watched Lost since the beginning, btw - it's one of those shows you just hate but still love it all at once cause it's highly annoying but you can't stop watching it anyways


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm a Lost Addict. Though I haven't finished watching the first season (lack of time) I have not missed an episode this second season. 

For some reason, it reminds me of the Myst series, which I worship(ed). 

To be honest, I feel it has slowed down a bit too much over the last episodes...but the preview for the next one seems promising.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 10, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> You've evidently never seen a soap from England my friend. Emmerdale (previously Emmerdale Farm) had a plane crash in a Welsh village
> 
> Anyway, while soaps do feature 'introspective' looks at drugs, politics, family, sexuality, money, betrayal and the like, it's more the actual format of the show in how the plots are carried out that tells me it should be categorised as a soap.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd throw in that clarification. I'm not a huge fan of soaps or of Lost, so I'll leave you with that and bow out gracefully. And the remark was in no way meant to be hurtful, derisive, derogatory, debilitating or otherwise contrary. It was intended as the written equivalent of shrugging my shoulders. No hard feelings?


 
Your clarifications are nicley put Hammersmith. And there never was or would be hard feelings. I guess I just interpreted it the wrong way. And just to say I have never seen a soap in England, but I guess I should if they have crashing airplanes in them. 

And I agree with you completely Talierin. I'm sure that how the creatiors planned it to be, annoyingly addictive.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 10, 2005)

Corvis said:


> And I agree with you completely Talierin. I'm sure that how the creatiors planned it to be, annoyingly addictive.


When the genre of soap opera was kicked off in England with Coronation Street (though I believe the genre originated in America during the '40s?) the most noticeable feature was that it would be addictive. Cliffhangers are a soap opera's greatest asset. While that feature has somewhat been adopted by other genres, look for example at CSI or The Bill or the dozens of crime/police dramas. A different crisis every episode, with the only continuity being the actors and their relationships. Every plot problem is solved by the end of the episode.

In soaps however, there is rarely a single driving plotline and the character interaction is the main drawing point. There are always cliffhangers. While one could argue that Lost is more of a drama than a soap (due to its longlasting plot device of the whole island thing) I would refute that by saying Lost is driven primarily by its characters, with the drama-like setting included as a backdrop to the soap. Just a few years of long-repressed Media Studies in college catching up with me


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 10, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> You've evidently never seen a soap from England my friend. Emmerdale (previously Emmerdale Farm) had a plane crash in a Welsh village


What were the people of Emmerdale doing in Wales?   

Lost is great - but Corvis, you should specify some rule about spoliers etc for this thread. In the UK we've only reached the 20th episode of the first series, and if someone goes posting about what happens at the end of the series (for example), I might just have to kill them  If it's specified what's being discussed I would feel more at ease - and could participate/not participate in the thread as appropriate.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 10, 2005)

Corvis said:


> Because of the "Is TV an Artistic Medium" thread in the Green Dragon...



Could you please give me the link to that thread? Sounds like a great question to discuss! 

Barley


----------



## Corvis (Dec 10, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> What were the people of Emmerdale doing in Wales?
> 
> Lost is great - but Corvis, you should specify some rule about spoliers etc for this thread. In the UK we've only reached the 20th episode of the first series, and if someone goes posting about what happens at the end of the series (for example), I might just have to kill them  If it's specified what's being discussed I would feel more at ease - and could participate/not participate in the thread as appropriate.


 
Sorry Wolfshead, I never had considered that. I couldn't change the thread title to tell that there were spoilers so I did my best in the first post I made. So for future onlookers, *THERE WILL BE SPOILERS.* Hope that helps. 

And to Barley, here's that link: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18198


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 10, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> What were the people of Emmerdale doing in Wales?


Was Emmerdale in Wales? Maybe it wasn't. I never watched it, but I studied it briefly in college the other year. But there was still a plane crash, I tells ya!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 11, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Was Emmerdale in Wales? Maybe it wasn't. I never watched it, but I studied it briefly in college the other year. But there was still a plane crash, I tells ya!


Emmerdale is set in the Yorkshire Dales, I believe. Certainly not Wales. Seems you didn't pay much attention in class...



Corvis said:


> Sorry Wolfshead, I never had considered that. I couldn't change the thread title to tell that there were spoilers so I did my best in the first post I made. So for future onlookers, THERE WILL BE SPOILERS. Hope that helps.


I'm probably still going to go on reading this thread with a somewhat reckless kamikaze attitude, aren't I? Oh well, only myself to blame...


----------



## Corvis (Dec 14, 2005)

Lost is a re-run tonight in the states, so to start some discussion how about some people post ideas of what they think is the big secret on Lost. Why so many wierd things keep happening? Who the Others are? What's with that strange tape?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 15, 2005)

Corvis said:


> What's with that strange tape?


And that ends Craig's participation in The Lost Thread. Cheerio


----------



## Corvis (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, sorry Wolfshead. If you haven't seen any of the second season yet then you might not want to read this thread. My opinion is that the business behind the tape and the two hatches found on the island is that there was some kind of sickness that a group of people (Darma) are trying to cure on the island. That's why "the others" are only taking certain kind of people (children and strong men) because they need them to cure the sickness. A quote from the episode where the survivor's of the rear end of the plane's story was told is when the guy from "the others" said that he didn't take one of the people because "he was a bad person." This might mean that that person wouldn't have helped "the others" in curing the sickness. The sickness is also why there's quarantine written on the inside of all the hatches. That's just my assumption, and it'll probably change as the show continues. Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 17, 2005)

Too be honest, I haven't formulated a theory. I find whenever I do, I leave something important out. Though I tend to be of the belief that the quarantine signs are "fake." Also, Walt has to be worked in somehow. 

IMHO, I don't know how the director's are going to pull off a suitable ending. With all the mystery that's been building (and building, and building), the ending would have to be superhuman in order to be satisfactory.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for replying Gandalf. I think the children are a big part for some reason. I mean "the others" keep taking all the children (Walt from the front of the plane and the two kids from the rear of the plane). So obviously the children are doing something important for "the others". I'm not sure what though, we'll have to wait till the end I guess. And I think that the end is going to be the biggest series finale in TV history. Everyone will want to see what the big mystery is.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 21, 2005)

Tonight there's another re-run in the States, it's the episode "Abandoned". For more information about tonight's episode of _Lost_ and just info about the show here's a great website for it:

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/


----------



## Corvis (Dec 28, 2005)

ARrrgh!!!! It's another re-run tonight! They better start putting on new episodes otherwise they're goanna lose some viewers. Does anybody have any thoughts on why it might be taking so long for new episodes to come out? Or what is going on on the island?


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 28, 2005)

Before the holidays, the tv studios shut down production and go into what is called a "hiatus". During this time, the actors can take a break from their strenuous schedules, take a vacation or work on other projects. And that is when you see all kinds of reruns. It makes sense to do it during this time, because a good majority of the tv watching audience is away from their tv sets, shopping and celebrating the holiday season. 
Then usually around the begining of January, the cast comes back to shoot a few episodes. The episodes usually air around the end of January or the beginning of February, depending on the show's filming schedule. Then toward the end of February, there is another break from new episodes, which allows a few weeks for the studios to build up anticipation for sweeps week...which is when they air their most exciting episodes and allow the fine people at Nielson to decide what shows are most popular. Then the rest of weeks you will see the episodes switch gears, and move towards the big climax of the season finale. 

Anyway...that is how tv programming works. How do I know this you ask? Well, I just do...but I know it is true because it was confirmed when I toured Warner Bros. studios in Hollywood, CA, three years ago. 

So fear not....new episodes of Lost are on the way. 

PS...I happen to know that in the last month the cast of Lost has been filming a few of their episodes in the last weeks leading up to the holidays...and probably should have a new episode coming out by the beginning of the new year.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, several weeks ago I read that no new Lost episodes were coming out until January 11. (At least I believe that's the date I remember reading.) 

So Elbereth is dead on. All hail Elbereth!


----------



## Corvis (Dec 29, 2005)

Both of you are correct! While I was watching the re-runs of Lost tonight I saw a preview for a new episode that is coming out on January 11th (just like Gandalf said). This episode will be starting at 8:00 PM and will run for two hours. It will be a special episode where apparently loads of questions will be answered and lots of secrets will be revealed. It was called _Lost: Revelation_.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 29, 2005)

Is it the same preview that was shown at the end of the last new Lost episode? I seem to recall the black guy from the tail section (Ecko?) quoting scripture throughout the preview, and apparently meeting something big.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm not sure. Are you talking about the episode where Ecko gives Locke the bible which is secretly holding the missing part to the Dharma video inside the hatch? Because in the preview I saw I don't remeber hearing any scriptures being recited. They actually didn't show a lot of new stuff at all. All they said was that "even if you haven't watched an episode of the second season or one episode at all of the series then you can still know everything if you watch this new episode which will reveal all these secrets". And what do you mean by "meeting something big"?


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 30, 2005)

Corvis said:


> I'm not sure. Are you talking about the episode where Ecko gives Locke the bible which is secretly holding the missing part to the Dharma video inside the hatch? Because in the preview I saw I don't remeber hearing any scriptures being recited. They actually didn't show a lot of new stuff at all. All they said was that "even if you haven't watched an episode of the second season or one episode at all of the series then you can still know everything if you watch this new episode which will reveal all these secrets". And what do you mean by "meeting something big"?



No, it wasn't that episode. 

At the end of the last new episode there was bunch of new footage. I remember it catching my attention because I heard scripture being recited, and it reminded me of SPR. Also, there was footage we haven't seen yet.

"Meeting something big" refers to Ecko coming face to face with something much taller than himself; we don't see what, but he looks up with an expression of mild astonishment. At any rate, I can't wait.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah, looking at ABC's website explains a lot. The first episode, from 8-9, will recap everything we've seen so far, in both season 1 and 2. I'm not sure how they'll pull that off, exactly. 

The "new" episode will come on at 9. It's titled "The 23rd Psalm," so my memory of the preview seems correct. According to ABC: "Mr. Eko interrogates Charlie about the Virgin Mary statue, Claire begins to lose faith in Charlie when she discovers his secret, and Jack is an interested observer when Kate gives the recovering Sawyer a much-needed haircut."

I don't understand why they don't put the previes on the video page of their website. 'Tis frustrating.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 30, 2005)

You are correct Gandalf! That site is very helpful (I was just looking at it). So to all who seek info on the new episodes, check out that site above.


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm always very cynical (sp?) when they say that all the answers will be revealed. I don't believe it! 

Most likely, the episode will uncover one or two things....sort of...and then open up a million more questions, hence driving the audience insane with maddening suspense. Darn those cliff hangers!!!


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 4, 2006)

Elbereth said:


> I'm always very cynical (sp?) when they say that all the answers will be revealed. I don't believe it!
> 
> Most likely, the episode will uncover one or two things....sort of...and then open up a million more questions, hence driving the audience insane with maddening suspense. Darn those cliff hangers!!!



Do you ever get the feeling that the directors plan on leaving us that way? No answers but our own? For the less creative among us (such as myself) that would be horrible...


----------



## Corvis (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope they don't leave us with more questions, that wouldn't make sense. And I don't think that's goanna happen because this seems like a pretty big event (2 hours) and I don't think they would want to disappoint the audience (especially after all this time of waiting).

*Less than a week to go!"​


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 5, 2006)

Corvis said:


> I hope they don't leave us with more questions, that wouldn't make sense. And I don't think that's goanna happen because this seems like a pretty big event (2 hours) and I don't think they would want to disappoint the audience (especially after all this time of waiting).
> 
> *Less than a week to go!"​



So far, all the audience has is questions, and they keep coming back.  

And I don't see where any questions could be answered. Sure, it's two hours long, but it's really just a recap and then a "new" episode. I think it'll be hard enough to recap an entire season and half, never mind adding new footage to it. And reading the description for the new episode, it sounds like a "normal" Lost episode. (As we all know, "normal" means no answers... )

I, for one, don't see any groundbreaking answers forthcoming.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 11, 2006)

The new episode of _Lost_ finally airs tonight. Whoohoo!!!!!!! I can't wait for it, and right after it's finish I'll give a whole summary and analysis of it.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh boy! What a dissapointment. The new episode of _Lost_ aired and nothing important happened. Just more questions were raised. Like one, what the hell was that black mist that almost attacked Mr. Ecko in the forest? 

Anyway here's what happened:
Claire found out about Charlie keeping the heroin that was found in the Virgin Mary statues. Due to this she's tells Charlie to leave her and her child alone and to not sleep or be anywhere near them again. (She seemed very upset and so did Charlie)

Mr. Ecko also discovers the Virgin Mary statues and is very intriqued by it. He tells Charlie to take him to the plane where he found them and tells him that it is urgent. Charlie takes Ecko there and along the way we learn about Ecko's past. He was born in Africa and was taken at a very young age into I'm guessing a terrorist/gang group. He becomes a very feared killer and when he is asked to deliver a large amount of heroin to another country he accepts it. To get the heroin out of the country with out being noticed by the government he plans on pretending to be a priest on a missionary voyage. They hide the heroin in 300 Virgin Mary statues and store them on a plane. Him and two others will be in the plane to leave the country but before they can go Ecko's brother (who is an actual priest) stops him and tells him not to do it. Quickly the military arrives at the airport because Ecko's brother told them that they were going to take the heroin out of the country. 

As they try to leave one of the three men get killed by the military and Ecko's brother get's shot as well. Ecko puts his injured brother in the plane with the last surviving man, but when Ecko tries to get on the plane as well the last survivor kicks him out of it and rides off. We soon find out that the plane that was discovered in the first season on the island is the plane that Ecko's brother and the last survivor were on. When Ecko and Charlie reach the plane they burn the plane and Ecko's dead brother. Ecko admits to being a preist in the end to Charlie.

Other small things that happened during the show also were that Michael communicates with who appears to be his son, Walt, but loses contact after a bit. And Kate and Sawyer become very close as she cuts his hair for him. 

*However, the one thing which I think was the most important thing that happened in the show was that on the way to the plane in the forest Charlie and Ecko encounter some mysterious black mist which sets off explosions in the forest and then it zooms right at Ecko but it stops right in front of him. It disappears after about a minute and the two continued on to the plane.*

The next new episode which is airing next week looks awesome though. I think we finally get to see "the Others".


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 11, 2006)

Now what did I tell you? 

No answers. Except for the fact that Charlie really _is_ a continuing addict. Causing him to lose Claire. And her beautiful eyes. Stupid Charlie. 

I'm assuming this black mist has been on the island all along, and is responsible for the death of the pilot of flight 815. Honestly, I don't care for it...how do you explain away a black cloud? Meh.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 12, 2006)

Gandalf White said:


> I'm assuming this black mist has been on the island all along, and is responsible for the death of the pilot of flight 815. Honestly, I don't care for it...how do you explain away a black cloud? Meh.


 
Yeah, you're right. Things on the island are getting pretty super-natural.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry for the delay on the summary for the new Lost episode that aired last night. It was amazing; loads of stuff were revealed. We learned more about Jack's history and we got to meet the Others finally when Jack, Sawyer, and Locke met one of them in the woods when they went out to look for Michael who ran off in search of Walt. Here's a link that explains the whole episode in its entirety:

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/episodes/211.html

Plus, a new episode is scheduled to air for next week.


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, we had met these Others once before; they're the ones who took Walt off the raft. 

My summary:

The Others are interesting/confusing.

Where's Michael?

Jack continues to grate on one's nerves, and needs to be voted off the island.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 21, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem that Gandalf the White and myself are the only ones who post in this thread?


----------



## Corvis (Jan 25, 2006)

There's a brand new episode of Lost on tonight. Stand by for review.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought that since there was a website giving great recaps of episodes already I decided not to post my own summary of the show. Here's a link to a great site and a great summary:

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/episodes/212.html


----------



## Corvis (Feb 4, 2006)

I just rented the first season of Lost and I'm watching all the episodes (almost non-stop because they're so amazingly good). The show is just incredible and is going to break loads of records during it's run on TV.


----------



## Corvis (Mar 1, 2006)

What a great episode of Lost, they revealed so much. They showed a new hatch on the island, what happened to Claire during the time she was kidnapped, and they explained a lot about the Others. I think that was easily the most revealing episode they have had yet on the show.


----------

